# raw/prey model feeding guidelines



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

http://preymodelraw.com/2010/02/05/how-to-get-started-feeding-a-prey-model-raw-diet/


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Since you posted this else where as a link it would have been nice to post the link here as well rather than copying and pasting. I noticed you left off the comments posted at the end of the piece which also provide important info.

The other side of the coin so to speak is found here: http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org...e-diets-for-dogs-its-enough-to-make-you-barf/. Quite an interesting discussion followed at the end of the article which was worth reading.

For the record, I think it is possible to have a healthy dog on either diet. RAW/BARF advocates lack hard evidence and Kibble advocates have science funded by dog food manufacturers which makes one question the actual conclusions reached. Personally I'll stick to quality kibble dog foods.

We all want what is best for our companions and in this case there is no one right answer, or at least I can't find it.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree with Aimless1 that *a link * would have been better with maybe the opening paragraph posted.

Bailey and Chloe are on high-quality kibble, cooked turkey meat and green bean diet.

Bailey gets the dark meat and Chloe the white. 

We have fed this way for three years. 

_*Food threads tend to get funky*_. Kind of like leaving ground meat out on the counter too long. 

RBD


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

dang can't win for losing here can I?
some ppl can't open links while at work, sorry that i considered that. Didn't think it was a big deal...guess i was wrong AGAIN.
I didn't put the comments on there becuase it wasn't part of the article, sorry.

thought it was interesting and a good read, you don't have to read it if you choose not too.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

fixed it for ya.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Looney. 

Hey, I'm newer here myself and I'm feeling my way around as well. I'm also waiting for my V to arrive.

You provide a breath of fresh air and a different point of view from where I'm at. We may not agree on this issue but we can still get along ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Looney said:


> dang can't win for losing here can I?
> some ppl can't open links while at work, sorry that i considered that. Didn't think it was a big deal...guess i was wrong AGAIN.
> I didn't put the comments on there becuase it wasn't part of the article, sorry.
> 
> thought it was interesting and a good read, you don't have to read it if you choose not too.


keep the posts coming Looney  a forum is for discussion and where would we be if everyone agreed with all posts?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Looney said:


> dang can't win for losing here can I?
> some ppl can't open links while at work, sorry that i considered that. Didn't think it was a big deal...guess i was wrong AGAIN.
> I didn't put the comments on there becuase it wasn't part of the article, sorry.
> 
> thought it was interesting and a good read, you don't have to read it if you choose not too.


@ Looney,

Nothing's wrong with content you post, you are more then welcome to express your opinions. 
Please remember, others have opinions that should be respected also. 
There are members on this forum with extensive knowledge raising and living with these or similar high energy hunting dogs and we are all fortunate they take time and share some of that knowledge. 
A little moderation goes a long way....and besides, not all vets are paid off by Hills diet. Some vets even write books in support of the BARF diet. Your link proves that. Every topic is multifaceted, that's what makes life interesting.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm assuming this is the kind of ad that makes a RAW/BARF feeder drool http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/zip/2709136062.html ?????


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Freezer burn is okay? Thanks didn't know that. 
I get nervous about % meat/bone/organs to use


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know that meat with freezer burn is bad for dogs, but I wouldn't think it would hurt them. 

I figured an ad for free edible meat for a RAW/BARF feeder would be interesting, which is why I posted it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Went to have a look at that Craigs List ad, but it has been deleted by the original poster... But about freezer burn on meat, what I understand is that it affects the quality (taste and texture) but not the safety. Humans can eat it, but it might taste like freezer burn.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Freezer burn doesn't affect the quality of the meat, but it does make it less appetizing. We have both our cats on a raw diet and we used to feed Primal until we found that it was consistently getting freezer burn or defrosting/re-freezing at the store into a nasty mess. We now feed Rad Cat and they LOVE it, plus it comes in plastic tubs and doesn't get freezer burn like the Primal nuggets.

We want to transition Riley onto a raw meat diet when she gets a little older supplemented with veggies and fruits. For now, we have her on Organix puppy food because we want to wait until her immune system is a little stronger.  Any recommendations for raw dog food formulas? I'm cautious to try Primal due to the issues we had with their cat food formulas.

I know that the raw diet is the best way to go due to the way my cats look on it compared to kibble. Their coats are shiny and thick (1/2 the shedding), their eyes are bright, and I swear they act like kittens most of the time!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I thouht it was worth to paste this answer from another forum:

"I am a vet, and NO, the advice I am about to give has nothing to do with making a profit off you or your dog. (How insulting!) I have seen dogs on raw diets become VERY ill from bacterial infections, dogs with bones caught in their throats, dogs with intestinal perforations due to bones. You wouldn't give a dangerous toy to a child just because he or she enjoys it, why would you do that to your dog? Yes, bones will keep your dog's teeth cleaner, but so will nylabones, rawhides (also not completely safe though), and brushing your dog's teeth."

--------------------

We shouldn't be feeding raw bones for the same reason we don't eat raw meat- concern for bacterial and protozoal contamination. Even if it doesn't make you sick, they can pass it to you-there have been scientifically documented cases of humans becoming very ill or even dying from this, and thats not counting the dogs who have died of bacterial infection such as salmonella (even if stomach acids are stronger) and e coli.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

it's all in the eyes of the owner i guess. I'm going to roll the dice and feed him raw....Heinz *kitten* loves his raw chicken.
going to start 100% here in a week. He's 4 months and 5lbs already, he'll be a big boy!

they lick their butts i don't see how that is any healthier than raw food by the way....lol!!!! ;D


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.rawlearning.com/rawfaq.html

GOOD READ.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Also good reading material, but just to make it simple:

"Opponents believe that the risk of nutritional imbalance, intestinal perforations and food-borne illnesses posed by the handling and feeding of raw meat and bones would outweigh any benefits."
"Few studies have been done to prove or disprove the numerous beneficial claims of a raw diet."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raw_feeding

Anyway, good luck otherwise. I know fighting dogs are fed raw diets. The best German bloodline German Shepherds are fed raw diets. Those bloodlines end up as police and military service dogs. Not ordinary dogs.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

My kitten is still a kitten even on raw meat. I'm sure Laszlo will be nicest dog ever regardless of what he's fed. I'll read the wiki later.


----------

